# Brown and Sharpe Valueline



## Aukai (Dec 29, 2017)

Got a Brown and sharp 12" dial caliper for checking push rod length off of Ebay. Not sure if this is acceptable. Is there is an adjustment, or this is how it is supposed to be?


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2017)

I would return that thing, Aukai. Definitely not normal for a B&S caliper.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 29, 2017)

mikey said:


> I would return that thing, Aukai. Definitely not normal for a B&S caliper.


I was kinda figuring it was not going to be good, even for a discount line.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 29, 2017)

Could be a fake.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 29, 2017)

The dial itself should show ValuLine printed, unless B&S changed it.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you, it does have Valueline on the face. The vendor will take it back, and has sent a shipping label.


----------

